# Dslam



## majidmukred (20 يناير 2011)

*http://www.sino-telecom.com/en/?p=3&c=20*
*من يدرس هندسة الاتصالات لابد لة ان يسمع بهذا الاسم.DSLAM.

ماهوDSLAM??
الآونة الأخيرة الحديث عن DSL وسرعتها العالية وسهولة تركيبها دون الحاجة إلى استبدال البنية التحتية للمزود ولا تعديلات جذرية على جهاز المستخدم. قد يكون اتصال المستخدم بالإنترنت عن طريق مودم أو شبكة محلية بطي نوعا ما عندما يزداد الضغط على خطوط الهاتف العادية. 
ولهذا عمد الكثير إلى استخدام تقنية DSL اختصاراً ل Digital SubscriberLine ذات السرعة العالية والمعتمدة على خطوط الهاتف المحلية نفسها . في هذا الموضوع سنتطرق إلى بعض ميزات التقنية الحديثة DSL وأنواعها وآلية عملها. 
المميزات 
قد تكون مميزات الخطوط الرقمية كثيرة نوعا ما وفيما يلي بعض من أهم هذه المميزات: 
بإمكانك البقاء متصلا بالشبكة العنكبوتية واستخدام الخط لإجراء المكالمات الهاتفية في ذات الوقت. 
السرعة عالية جدا وتصل إلى 5. 1 ميجابايت (خارج المملكة ). 
هناك الكثير من الشركات التي تصنع الدسلام لكن هناك اختلاف ايضا من حيث المواصفات والجودة والسعر.*
*أقوم بتعريف شركة ساينو تيلوكوم*​*تأسست شركة ساينو تيليكوم عام 2006بنائا على حلم للريادة في مجال توفير الحلول المتكاملة وواسعة النطاق لمقدمي خدمة الإنترنت وكذلك المستخدمين من رجال الأعمال .تمتاز ساينو تيليكوم اليوم بانها من اسرع قطاعات التكنلوجيا العالية في الصين من حيث النمو والدقة.لدينا اكثر من 200 موظف وموزعين بأكثر من 30 دولة حاليا ونقوم بالتصدير لاكثر من 100 سوق عالميا. منتجاتنا الرئيسية :xDSL اكس دي اس ال وPONبي او ان,اجهزة الاتصالات الضوئية ,اجهزة الفحص للأتصالات ودارة الشبكات .يتكون فريق ار & دي لساينو تيلوكوم من 70 مهندس ， هم يمثلون الكوادر والقلب الحساس للشركة كونهم لديهم الخبرة والقدرة الذاتية للتصميم سواءا برمجيات او تصميم دوائرالكترونية(هاردوير) . نتقدم ببالغ الشكر والتقدير لفريق المبيعات الدولية وفريق الدعم والخبرة الهندسية ,تم شحن منتجاتنا الى اكثر من30 دولة ,من بينها الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وهولندا ​*


----------

